# Wanted: Male rats in Manchester



## KittyLove (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey everyone, I've been looking online for breeders and emailed a few but none are replying to me so I wondered if anyone could point me in the direction of some good rat breeders in Manchester or close by?

I would like 2 male's, we have all the cage and everything ready so would like them really soon as we've already been waiting a while!! :ciappa:

Thanks


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Have u been on the fancy rats forum in the rehoming section? Sometimes rescues post on there when they have female rats come in and give birth. The babies are fully tame when ready to leave. Maybe it's worth ringing your local rescue centres and seeing if they have any ratties in.


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

What breeders have you emailed?


----------



## KittyLove (Jul 24, 2009)

Sorry Spoiled_rat I don't remember now  it was just some that I found on google and one or two off pre-loved and places like that.. some of the websites looked really old though asif they didn't even breed rats anymore. You're quite close to me in wigan! do you have any available at the moment if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

I do indeed yes.


----------



## KittyLove (Jul 24, 2009)

What would I do to go about getting 2 and finding out more? should I go to your website or message you etc?


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Just inbox me. If you have any specific colours, coats etc you are looking for.
I ask everybody to fill in a questionnaire to find out more about them, and thehome they can offer, is that ok?


----------



## KittyLove (Jul 24, 2009)

Yes of course! thats fine  I'll be more than happy to answer anything, I'll message you now


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Lots of pics here of kittens, parents, rescues etc https://www.facebook.com/Stovokor.Rattery


----------



## KittyLove (Jul 24, 2009)

It wont let me inbox you, should I just post a visitor message? sorry I'm not used to this website yet


----------



## KittyLove (Jul 24, 2009)

I posted a message on your profile anyway, my email is [email protected] if you want to ask me questions  thanks


----------



## allannah (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi,

I have two male rats which need rehoming, I live in the city centre. Please email me for an further information


----------



## Tina3 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi,

We are now re-homeing 2 male fancy rats, 5-6 months old, one white with black/brown hood (archie) and the other white with speckled grey hood (reggie) they are both well handled and tame, they both have fantastic personalities and love to play  we have them in a 4ft tank which of course comes with them.

We live in Newton-Le-Willows and would be happy to deliver locally if the fuel can be paid, we are asking £15 for them to ensure they go to good home 

We have are moving abroad and cant take them with us


----------

